# موضوع للخدام عن الإرتداد وكيفية علاجه؟ خلوا بالكم



## man4truth (23 يوليو 2007)

*لماذا ندرس الارتداد ؟

إن قضية تثبيت الإيمان هي قضية الأبدية ،وموضوع الاعتراف هو موضوع اهتمامنا بالنفس البشرية،والنفس البشرية هي موضوع اهتمامنا لأنها افتديت بدم المسيح،والإنسان المسيحي ولد بإيمانه ، والمحافظة علي هذا الإيمان هو ثمرة عمل الصليب والكنيسة .
وبهذا نحن نحافظ علي تعب 20 قرن من الزمان تعرضت فيهم الكنيسة لاضطهاد وحروب وأوجاع ومن يتخاذل بهذه الخدمات إنما يفسد بركة عمل الصليب.
 كما أن الانحراف يسبب مشاكل كثيرة و يؤثر إلى الانتماء المسيحى، ولا يجب أن نتخلى عن أ ى نفس منحرفة مهما كانت الظروف ، ولا نفرط في المسئولية قط ، وسوف نُحاسب عن كل تقصير.



ما هو دوري في هذا الموضوع ؟!!

1- كفرد مسيحي أعتني بنفسي أولاً أنمى إيماني وأعمقه واهتم فيما لأبديتى وخلاص نفسي .                                           
2- اصبح عضو فعال عامل في الكنيسة والمجتمع كخادم باذل كل ما لديََّ لمن يحتاج .
3- احب اخوتي وأقوى  إيمانهم واهتم بهم .
4- عيني مستيقظة متأهبة لتهب سريعاً عندما ترى اى مومن ينزلق فى تيار الانحراف او الارتداد اساعدة سوء بمعونتى  الشخصية او بمعونة الاشخاص الاخرين من كهنة وخدام وكنيسة ولا اتخازل ولا اقصر لحظة فى هذا فهذا واجبى المهم والذي سوف أَحاسب علية (من يعرف ان يعمل حسنا ولا يعمل فهذه خطية ) 
5- اعمل على تنمية الكنيسة والمجتمع ونفع المصلحة العامة .



هرطقة " نوفاتيوس "

ردا علي البعض الذين يقولون انة يجب ان لايقبل جاحدي الايمان في الجماعة مرة اخري اذ دنسوا المقدسات الأمر الذي  يثنيهم عن نوال الغفران وبالتالي يجب أن نقسوا عليهم.
الرد:
 	 أن هذه الفكرة هي هرطقة " نوفاتيوس" الذي رفض قبول جاحدي الإيمان 
1- –إن الله لم يضع تميزا بل وعد بمراحمه للجميع واهبا كهنته سلطانا أن يحلوا  الخطايا بلا استثناء
2- إن السيد المسيح هو اله رحمة يميل إلى العفو لا إلى القسوة لذلك قيل "أريد رحمه لا ذبيحة " (هو6:6) ان الله لا يشاء موت الخاطئ مثلما يرجع ويحيا .
3- الرحمه فقال "فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس اعترف به أنا أيضا قدام أبى الذي في السموات "(مت 10 :32&،33) .
عندما تكلم عن المعترفين به قال "كل من" ، أما عن حديثه عن الأفكار فلم يذكر كلمة "كل" ففي حاله الجزاء المقيد وعد به المعترفين به أما عن العقاب فلم يهدد الكل .
4- يقول داود النبي :-
" هل الي الدهور يرفض الرب ولا يعود للرضا بعد . هل انتهت الي الأبد رحمته انقضت كلمته الي دور فدور. هل نسي الله رافهً أو قفص برجزه مراحمه "  (مز7:77-9) .






تصلىالكنيسة قائلة :-
 "ونحن أيضاً الغرباء فى هذا العالم إحفظنا فى ايمانك وأنعم علينا بسلامك إلى الإنقضاء".
ويقول الكتاب المقدس :-
 " إذ الضرورة موضوعة على فويل لى إن كنت لا أبشر" (1كر9: 16) .


(1) ما هو الارتداد؟ وما هي أنواعه؟

الإرتداد هو إنكار الإيمان المسيحي الأرثوذكسي المستقيم.
* ويوجد نوعان منه :-
الإرتداد عن المسيحية كديانة: إلى ديانات أخرى مثل الإسلام أو الشيوعية أو أي دين آخر.
الإرتداد عن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية إلى الكنائس الأخرى مثل البروتستانت والكاثوليكية والإنجيلية.


(2) متى نشأ الإرتداد ؟ وما هى نسبة حدوثه ؟
* نشأة الإ رتداد قديمة ففي العهد القديم كثير من اليهود تركوا ( الله الواحد ) وذهبوا وراء آلهة أخرى مثل :-
1- هارون عندما صنع عجلا للشعب عندما تاخر علية موسى على الجبل .
2- سليمان الحكيم تأثر بنسائه الأجنبيان وضل وراء آلهة أخرى .
3- جدعون " وضع جدعون منها افودا وجعلة فى مدينتة فى عفرة ،وزنى كل اسرائيل ورائة هناك فكان ذلك تجدعون وبيتة فخا " (قضة 8 : 27 )
* وفى العهد الجديد وردت كلمة الارتداد 4 مرات فى :-
1-  على لسان رب المجد " فى وقت التجربة (يرتدون ) مثل المزارع على الاماكن المحجرة يسمع الكلمة ويقبلها –بفرح ولكن ان حدث ضيق واضطهاد من اجل الكلمة مخالا فيضل " ( متى 13 ) .
2-  القديس بولس الرسول فى تيموثاوس الأولي ( 4 : 1 ) " ولكن الروح يقول صريحا أنة فى الأونة الأخيرة يرتد كثيرون عن الأيمان ".
3- فى ( عب 10 :38 ) " اما البار فبالأيمان يحيا وان ارتد لا تسر بة نفس ، وأما نحن فلسنا من الارتداد للهلاك بل من الايمان لاقتناء التفس "
4- فى ( 2 تس 2 : 3) " لا يضلكم أحد لأنه لا يأتى ، ان لم يأتى الأرتداد أولا  ".
* وفى تاريخ الكنيسة :-
1- ارتد الكثيرين عن الأيمان وذلك نتيجة للأضطهادات أو رغبة فى المال والسلطة .
2- توجد شخصيات ارتدت وعادت الى الايمان مرة أخرى مثل :-
3- مرقس والى البرلس والزعفران .
4- القديس والشهيد يعقوب المقطع .

أما بالنسبه لنسبه الارتداد :
حينما دخل الاسلام مصر كان جميع سكان مصر مسيحين سواء ارثوذكس أو ملكانين ، بدأ الاسلام ينتشر وارتد الكثير والكثيرين المسيحين تحت ضغوط عديدة ففى بعض الفترات ظن الناس أن المسيحييه انتهت من مصر لشدة الأضطهادات وكثرة عدد المرتدين من المسيحين .
أما فى عصرنا هذا فسبب انتشار الخدمات وارتفاع نسبه التعليم والوعى الدينى والجهود التى تبذل لتثبيت العقيدة فقد أصبحت حالات الارتداد معدودة ولكنها موجودة .
ولذلك فبالقياس بالآونة السابقة فان نسبه الارتداد قد قلت ،


( 3 ) ما هي أسباب الارتداد ( لماذا يرتد الناس ) ؟
أولاً : الأسباب الروحية :- 
         أ -  ضعف الأيمان :-أيمان ضعيف يهتز أمام أدنى الظروف – عدم معرفة حقيقية بالدين المسيحى وعدم دراية بروحانية الطقوس الكنسيه والعبادة وعدم ممارسه وسائط النعمة مثل الاعتراف والتناول – البعد عن الكنيسة ( مسيحي بالاسم فقط في البطاقة الشخصية )  
       ب -  قلة الخدام : مناطق بعيدة – أشخاص بعيدين غير معروفين من الخدام تقصير خدمي وعدم سؤال – استهانة من الخادم للمخدوم .
       ج - غياب القدوة الدينية : غياب الرئاسة – عدم وجود شخص محبوب خادم قدوة يقود آلي المسيح .
       د -  تعيين إشبين في كل شارع هو حلقه الاتصال بين الكاهن والرعية . 
   ثانياً : الأسباب الاجتماعية : - 
 	ا – السكن المشترك : - تجاور المنازل والشقق  . 
                                    -  الخلطة زيادة عن اللازم . 
                                    - ترك الزوجة أو الابنة في يد الجار المخلص ( ظاهريا ) . وهو غير أمين . 
ب – الخلل الأسري : ويتضمن مشكلات التفكك والطلاق والأحوال الشخصية . 
  	ج – الانحراف :
 سواء كان داخل الأسرة ( الأب أو الأخ أو الأخت أو الأم منحرفة فيشجع الآخرين على الانحراف مثله) . فمثل : إحضار الأفلام غير اللائقة الى المنزل – حضور الأصحاب غير المسيحيين أو حتى المسيحيين المنحرفين وجلوسهم مع الزوجة أو الابنة أو  الأخت – التصرفات غير السليمة داخل المنازل . 
الأم غير الأمينة --- ظاهرة منتشرة ( انحراف الأم يولد بالتالي انحراف الابنة ) " اقلب القربة على فمها تطلع البت لأمها" 
د – تأخر وصعوبات الزواج – وراء انحراف الكثيرين  . 
يجب على الأسرة المسيحية تسهل لأبنائها الزواج وتذلل لهم العواقب بدل من أن تصنع لهم المشكلات والمتطلبات الزائدة  وهو أمر نجدة كثيرا الآن ( ثلاجة – غسالة فول أوتوماتيك – تليفزيون تكييف …… زي بنت فلان وعلان …………. ) 
ه – تتزوج لكي تتخلص من عائلتها : القسوة الزائدة علي البنات أو التسيب الزائد كله يؤدى الي الانحراف . 
و _الخروج   بسبب الدروس الخصوصية أو ما بدل الدرس . وأيضا توجد أحيانا بنات تخرج بحجه الذهاب الي الكنيسة ولكنهم في الواقع يذهبون الى أماكن أخرى ( خلي بالك )             
ز – غياب الزوج للعمل بالخارج . 
ح – رباطات عاطفية شهوانية تصل أحيانا الى حد الرباط الجنسي والإنجاب  ( أعمل ايه؟؟؟ ) .
ثالثاً : الأسباب الاقتصادية : - 
-	   العمل بالقطاع الخاص بمرتب كبير مع ضغط صاحب العمل على الفتيات في أعمال منحرفة أو حتى مع عدم الضغط  ( برغبة داخلية من الفتيات ) مثل بوتيك – مكتب محامى – كازينوهات – التمثيل – والسينما – والمسرح – عيادات – 
ب- التوقيع على شيكات -----الضغط بالمال حتى الانحراف .     
ح – الترغيب بالمال ------- الألهام بإعطاء أموال كثيرة للمنحرف . 
د – الرغبة في الغنى بدون جهد . 
رابعاً : الأسباب الفكرية : - 
 ا – حملات التشكيك ---- الرد عليها بتبسيط الأيمان وشرحه .
ب – وسائل الأعلام ----- التشكيك ضمنا وعلناً  . 
ج – المناهج المدرسية مقرراتها تشجع ضمنا ( تضع السم في طبق من الورد ). 
د – المعاملة غير سوية بين طوائف المجتمع ------ يحسس الشخص أنة مواطن من الدرجة الثانية ----- تشجع على الانحراف .
ه – الإرهاب والتخويف واستخدام القوة . 
و – الصداقات مع شباب غير مسيحي ------شبابنا غير مؤهل للنقاش الديني -------لا تدخل في مناظرات دينيه . 


(4) ما هي الفئة المستهدفة من الارتداد ؟
بمعني آخر من هم الأشخاص الأكثر عرضة للارتداد ؟
1- الاشخاص البعيدين عن الكنيسة والبعيدين عن الخدمة ( اماكن سكن بعيدة -  عدم افتقاد ) ، مسيحي بالاسم ( لايعرف الكنيسة ولا العقيدة ولا الطقوس الدينية (عدم دراية ) )
2- الاشخاص تحت ضغوط المشاكل وخاصة المشاكل الزوجية التي يصل فيها الطرفان الي عدم وجود حل سوي تغيير الدين او الطائفة .
3- الزوجة المتروكة وحدها وزوجها مسافر يعمل في الخارج .
4- البنات في سن المراهقة مع غياب الرعاية والحب الاسرى مع تعرض الفتيات لضغوط من الخارج او علاقات بشباب غير مسيحي عن طريق :-
      ا – الدراسة : المدارس المشتركة – الكلية والغربة بعيدا عن الأسرة الدروس الخصوصية والخروج اليها بدون تنظيم وبدون معرفة المدرس 
    ب – مصادقة البنات غير المسيحيات : أخو صاحبتها – ابن الجيران – ابن عم زميلتها . 
    ج – التليفون في المنزل بدون رقابة : معاكسة صدفة --- علاقة  --- لقاء ارتداد . 
    د – العمل في محلات أصحابها غير مسيحيين أو حتى زبائنها . 
         ه- العمل في مجالات متعبة للفتاة (أماكن معثرة ) مثل ( سينما – تليفزيون –إعلانات- تمريض ).   
   و- وقعت معه في الخطية بإرادتها أو بغير أرادتها .
5- الأشخاص المديونين بألاموال ألي آخرين .
6- الأشخاص تحت الاضطهاد والضغوط .
7- عسكري في الجيش .
8- المتأخرات في الزواج (العوانس ) .       
وفى النهاية كل شخص ايمانه ضعيف تحت ضغط او احتياج معين لايستطيع ان يلبيه يصبح فريسة سهله الاكل في ايدي الارتداد .


(5) ما هي ظواهر الارتداد  ؟
هي العلامات المبدئية التي تظهر على الشخص المقدم على الارتداد.
 يجب أن ننتبه لهذه الفترة جيداً حيث أنة في تلك الفترة المهمة يمكن أن نرد الشخص الى الإيمان مرة أخرى ونحميه من الارتداد. 
( ا ) الغياب فترات طويلة خارج المنزل . 
( 2 ) ظواهر غريبة فى  حياة الفتاة المراهقة وارتباطها بأشخاص وعلاقات غير صحيحة كمثل حبها لشخص غير مسيحي وتحدثها في التليفون مع غرباء لفترات طويلة و أحياناً أثناء الليل والكل نيام.
( 3 ) كثرة التحدث في التليفون لفترات طويلة أي أشخاص غريبة في صورة زميلات. 
( 4) كلام غير مسيحي . 
( 5 ) البعد عن الكنسية وعن الذهاب إليها ( يمكن يدعي الفرد الذهاب الى الكنيسة في حين أنة يذهب إلى أماكن أخرى ) 
( 6 ) الانحراف الأخلاقي :سجائر وأفلام جنسية وعلاقات غير سوية . 
( 7 ) كثرة المال في يد المرتد (يأخذه من مشجيعية ). 
( 8 ) تغير المعاملة مع أفراد الأسرة الآخرين من أب وأم وأخوة، كثرة التذمر والتمرد . 


( 6 ) عواقب الارتداد 
1 – ترك المسيح ----- خسارة أبدية . 
2 – الشعور بالمهانة ---  بعد فترة يترك الناس هذا الشخص ويعتبرونه شرذمة في المجتمع ----- خسارة دنيوية .
3 – الفتيات المرتدات يستغلون كأداة للمتعة لديهم ويمكن أن يع  ملون بعد ذلك في الدعارة ويعاملون أسوأ معاملة أين المال وأين الحب الموعود. 
4 – ندم وحسرة وأحيانا لا يكون فى الإمكان وجود طريق للرجوع والتوبة. 
5 – خسارة الأسرة والمجتمع وفقدان احترام الجميع . 
6 – أحيانا يؤدي الندم إلى الانتحار وخسران الأبدية . 
7 – صعوبة الرجوع والخوف منة إذا نوى الشخص الرجوع إلى الإيمان وإكتشف ما إرتكبه من خطأ.
8 – يعاقب الله المرتد بصورة أو بأخرى ، أحيانا بالعذاب النفسي و أحيانا بالموت الصعب ( آريوس )  وأحيانا بالأمراض المزمنة .
9- عواقب عائدة علي أسرة المرتد .   
أـ اخوته البنات لا يتزوجون (ويضيع مستقبلهم ) .
ب ـ الناس ينظرون ألي الأسرة بعدم احترام .
ج ـ يمكن ان يرتد باقي الأسرة .
10 ـ انتشار التعصب والحقد والكراهية بين أفراد المجتمع وطوائفه المختلفة .
11 ـ شعور الخدام والكنيسة عموما بالإحباط والتأثير النفس الرجعي علي باقي أفراد المجتمع .
12 ـ يمكن ان يتهور أحد من عائلة المرتد ويقتله أو يقتلها ويقع تحت طائلة القانون وبالتالى يخسر نفسه ومستقبله.


(7) علاج الارتداد والوقاية منه
ينقسم العلاج إلى عدة أدوار هى:-
أولاً : دور الفرد نفسه:-
1-	الايمان القوى العامل :يجب على كل فرد مسيحى أن يسعى لن يكون ايمانه قوى (كيف؟؟؟!!):
عن طريق الصلاة والصوم ووسائل الخلاص والسعى المتواصل نحو المسيح – أعرفه – اليمان يلزمه البساطة (مار فيلوكسينوس)
الايمان يلزمه الاتضاع 
الايمان يلزمه المحبة
الايمان تلزمه النعمة (التى أنالها بوسائط الخلاص)
الايمان يلزمه المعرفة الحقيقية بشخصية الرب يسوع 
الايمان يلزمه المعرفة الحقيقية بالكنيسة وطقوسها ومعانيها السامية
الايمان يلزمه الارتباط القوى بشخصية الرب يسوع 
حضور العظات والقداسات وسماع شرائط العقيدة وقرائة كتب تبسيط الايمان.
2-	العظمة والافتخار بأنى مسيحى …….مبدأ قيمة الوجود فى المسيح مسيحى بايمانى وأعمالى ليس مسيحياً بالأسم ولكن بالإقتناع والعمل.
3-	القناعة والسعادة بأحوالى وقدراتى وعدم الطمع.
4-	حل مشاكلى بهدوء (إذا واجهتنى مشكلة يصعب حلها – أتوجه بها الى الله بالصلاة ويمكن أيضاً الكنيسة ).
5-	عدم الارتباط بعلاقات غير صحيحة بأشخاص غير مسيحيين.
6-	السلوك المستقيم داخل المجتمع والبعد عن الانحرافات الأخلاقية والمشاكل المادية والعاطفية والزواج العرفى .
7-	بالنسبة للفتيات :	 الإلتزام بحدود الأخلاق واللياقة وعدم إستفزاز المجتمع بالملابس الخليعة والمكياج الصارخ وإختيار الاعمال المناسبة في الاماكن وان يكون صاحب العمل امين محافظ علي العاملات معه ويضمن لهم حريتهم وعفتهم .
8-	عدم التلهف علي الزواج والإرتباط السريع وعدم فقدان الا‘مل في الزواج من شاب مسيحي عند البنات اللذين تاخر زواجهم .
ثانياً : دور الأسرة :-
1-	اسرة مؤمنة قوية تحافظ علي الصلاة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس بإستمرار ( كنيسة صغيرة ) متدينة عينها ساهرة علي اْولادها .
2-	اْسرة مترابطة – عدم ذوبان الاْسرة المسيحية مع الاْسرة غير المسيحية – والخلطة المتزايدة والدخول والخروج والفسح والرحلات والمفاجاْة الكبرى البنت بتحب ابن الجيران الغير مسيحى وعاوزه تتزوج منه وبينهم علاقة مش كويسة.
3-	غياب الاب فى العمل بالخارج يلغى عنصر الرعاية الابوية – الام  هايصة وممكن تكون منحرفة ايضاً (الرجل 
يترك اسرتة فى يد رجل غير مؤمن ليعود ليجد امراتة انفصلت تماما عن اللة )- والبنت والولد يضيعوا وكلة دة بسبب فلوس الكويت .
4-	الاسرة والضغوط النفسية :- العين بصيرة والايد قصيرة صراع نفسى من مشاهدة الاسر الغنية و الاسرة المسيحية فقيرة جداً.
5-	صراعات دائمة بين الزوج والزوجة – الزوج دائماً يتشاجر مع زوجتة وتسمع عبارات المديح من الخارج والكلام حلو – يؤدي بها الى الانحراف .
6-	تنظيم دخول وسائل الاعلام والفيديو الدش والانترنت الى البيت :- ترك الاولاد تحت حرية هذا الاشياء يؤدى بها حتما الى الانحراف والارتداد (قصص ومسلسلات وافلام وسائل الاعلام تضر الاولاد كثيراً .
7-	يجب ان يعامل البنات الاولاد والبنات بلطف وحكمة فكثرة الضرب والتهديد والوعيد يولد الكبت ثم الانفجار والانحراف والارتداد .
8-	اهتمام المراة برجلها والرجل بامراتة من ناحية الشبع الجنسى والمراضاة الدائمة وحل المشاكل بسرعة وبحكمة والوقوف امام الامراض والعجز (خصوصاً الجنسى ) بصورة مرضية للطرفين وبمحبة كاملة .
9-	اختيار شريك الحياة وشريكة الحياة المناسبة عن حب ودراسة وليس عن نزوة او اعجاب واستشارة الكبار والكنيسة فى هذا الاختيار يؤدى الى زواج ناجح ( مع وجود فترة خطوبة كافية ) لا تتخللة المشاكل .
10-	تنظيم الاسرة حب الامكانيات والمتطلبات وعدم المغالاة فى انجاب الاطفال الكثيرة التى ربما تنحرف وتصبح  نكبة على الاسرة .
11-	العين الساهرة للاب والام على الاولاد ورعاية الابناء الكبار للابناء الصغار والقدوة الحسنة والنصائح  بمحبة .
12-	التزام الاباء والامهات بعدم  التشاجر امام الاولاد والالتزام بحدود اللياقة والاخلاق والمحبة دون الخروج عنها (ملابس لائقة وتصرفات اخلاقية ).
13-	احترام الخدام والكهنة والقيادات الكنسية .
14-	البعد عن الصداقات الرديئة بكل اشكالها (صديق الزوج الذى يحضر الى المنزل دائماً حتى والزوج مش موجود –السائق للسيارة الجار الصديق الغير مسيحى –صديق الزوجة فى العمل – عسكرى المراسلة – زوج الزميلة فى العمل).
ثالثاً : دور المجتمع :-
 ينقسم دور المجتمع الي :-
ا- دور الاسرة المحيطة ( العمارة – الشارع ) 
1- المحبة الاخوية بيني ويين اخي المؤمن .
2- الزيارات المستمرة والعلاقات الهادفة .
3- عينى عليه : إذا لاحظت إنحراف أحد من الأسرة بسرعة أحذر ،أو أنبه الخادم ،أو أنبه الكنيسة ،ولا أقول " وأنا مالى أجيب لنفسى المشاكل ليه ".
 4- مساعدة الفقير فى نطاقى وتقديم العون للجميع وخاصة اللذين هم فى إحتياج.
5- الدعوة دائماً للذهاب للكنيسة ومدارس الأحد .
6- محبة الجميع والبعد عن المشكلات كالتار بين الأسر فى صعيد مصر والخلافات على المشاكل التافهة.

ب – دور المدرسة والكليه والعمل 
1- الإهتمام بمنهج التربية الدينية المسيحية:
		- تطوير المناهج لتبسيط الإيمان.
		- التزام المدرس المسيحى بحصة الدين وعدم ترك التلاميذ فريسة لمدرس الدين الآخر(للأسف نراها كثيراً فى المدارس ).
		- مدرس مسيحى فى مدرسته = عينه على التلاميذ المسيحيين ( حل مشاكلهم ومتابعتهم والتبليغ عن أى مشكلة تصادفه ).
		- إستغلال حصص الدين لتبسيط العقيدة وشرح الطقس .
2- الطالب المسيحى طالب يفخر بديانته وليس طالب من الدرجة الثانية والإهتمام بحقوقه كمواطن وطالب علم متساوى مع زملائه.
3- القضاء على التعصب الدينى فى المدارس والكليات ومعاملة الكل سواسية لا فرق بين هذا وذاك مع مراعاة المحافظة على الحقوق والواجبات .
4- حذف المناهج والمقررات التى تشكك فى الدين المسيحى وتهينه ونشر حرية العبادة وحرية الأديان وتطوير المناهج بحيث توافى روح العصر وتبعث فى الدارسين المحبة والأخوه .
5- الوقوف أمام أى مشاكل فى الكلية أو المدارس أو اعمل وقفة حازمة ومراعاة الترابط بين الأفراد المسيحيين فى العمل.
ج – دور وسائل الإعلام ( صحافة – TV ) 
1- وسائل إعلام تدعو إلى المحبة و الإخوه بين مختلف فئات المجتمع.
2- إلغاء البرامج والمقالات التى تهين الدين المسيحى وتشكك فيه .
3- عمل أفلام ومسلسلات محايدة ولا توجد بها روح التفرقة.
4- يمكن أن يحتوى العمل الإعلامى على سم ضمنى غير ملحوظ ( هذا ما نخاف منه على أولادنا وبناتنا ).
5- عمل برامج وقنوات مسيحية أسوة بالديانات الأخرى.
6- وسائل الإعلام أحياناً تشجع على الإنحراف بالمناظر الخليعة والأفلام غير النظيفة.
8- أحياناً تعرض وسائل الإعلام بقصد صور لأشخاص إرتدوا وتصورهم لنا فى حال أفضل مما كانوا عليه وهم مؤمنيين وهذا تشجيع ضمنى للإرتداد.
9- تقدم صور لمستويات معيشيه عالية جداً ،يراها الجياع فيحلمون بحياة صعبة الوصول فيلجأون إلى الإنحراف للوصول لهذه الحياة.
10- دائماً المسيحى فى أجهزة الإعلام مواطن من الدرجة الثانية.
د- دور الكنيسة والخدام 
أولاً : التخصص فى الخدمة :-
نحن فى حاجة إلى متخصصين فى دراسة وفهم وعلاج الإنحراف بإستخدام العلوم المختلفة والدراسات والأبحاث ، ومن الطبيعى أن نتصور أنه لا يوجد تخصص يطلق عليه الإنحراف ولكنه يمكن أن نستفيد من المتخصصين فى العلوم الأخرى وعلم النفس والخدمة الإجتماعية إضافة إلى الخبرة الروحية والعملية أو من  دراسات فى علم الشواذ والإدمان وعلم الجريمة.
ثانياً : الخادم  :
1-	يجب أن تكون له الرغبة الصادقة فى خدمة المخدومين.
2-	حفظ أسرار الناس والحفاظ على سمعة الناس حتى أمام أقاربهم.
3-	إستعداده للبذل والتضحية فى الوقت والمال والجهد ( السفر – البحث – المقابلات .....).
4-	إستمراره فى تحصيل المعرفة : بالدراسات النفسية والإجتماعية والكتابية والروحية والبحث عن الدوافع والعوامل التى تؤدى إلى ذلك وكيفية علاجها.
5-	بعد الخادم عن الشبع الشخصى : يجب على الخادم البعد عن السؤال عن تفاصيل عديدة ليس الهدف منها استيضاح الأمور من أجل علاجها بل بهدف اشباع فضوله ورغبته فى معرفة كيفية سير الأحداث لم يعرفها من قبل والبعض يشبع رغبته فى التحدث فى المسائل العاطفية والجنسية ونلاحظ خجل الشخص ولكن تحت إصرار من الخادم يخضع ويجيب وهو مكره على ذلك ويتسبب الخادم فى لإحراج الشخص ويبتعد الخادم عن الهدف وعدم مراعاته لمشاعر الناس.
6-	يجب أن يخدم البنات بنات خادمات  مثلهم والشباب والرجال خدام وعملياً ثبت أنه أنجح فى الخدمة.
7-	يجب أن يفرق الخادم فى جلوسه مع الشخص انه لحل مشكله وليس لأخذ إعتراف وأنه ليس من سلطانه.
8-	على الخادم أن يعف المخدومين بالمسيح والكنيسة ولا يربطهم بشخصيته.
9-	إدخال الكمبيوتر فى هذة الخدمة لسهولة المعرفة وإنجاز أسرع.
10- عمل دراسات ميدانية بيئية لكل مكان (منطقة) . لمعرفة الأسباب والدوافع من واقع البيئة . وكيفية العلاج حسب الإحتياج.
11- دراسة هذه الظاهرة فى الكليات والمعاهد الدينية وأسبابها وكيفية علاجها كما حدث فى معهد الرعاية من خلال المتخصصين.
12- مواجهة التحدى الثقافى وسلبيات الإعلام وفطام الشخص المسيحى عن طغيان التليفزيون وترك  السطحية الثقافية . ومتابعة كل ما ينشر أول بأول.
13- الإهتمام بتبسيط العقائد اللاهوتية والإيمانية من خلال الإعلام المسموع والمرئى والمقروء ( الشريط الكاسيت – الفيديو – الكتب – النبذات المصورة )
#  دور الآباء والخدام والوعاظ فى تبسيط الإيمان .
# عمل ترانيم ايمانية ( لاهوتية وعقائدية ).
# دعم شرائط الفيديو والكاسيت للشهداء والقديسين والقديسات.
15-	الإهتمام بالبنات من فاتهم سن الزواج والأرامل والمطلقات وأولادهم والأسر التى سافر عائلها إلى الخارج . وعدم إجبار البنات على الزواج.
16-	تشجيع الشباب على الزواج ومحاولة الإسهام فى حل المشكلات التى تواجه من يرغبون فى الزواج عن طريق تذليل العقبات المادية وتشجيع المتمردين على الزواج وترتيب أندية الكنيسة للتعارف بين العائلات وبذلك نضمن حماية البعض من الإنحراف أو الإغراء والضغط للسلوك المنحرف بسبب أى ظروف شخصية أو أسرية سواء للشاب أو للشابة نظراً لتأخر سن الزواج.
17-	مشاكل الأحوال الشخصية والتفكك الأسرى والقضايا التى فى المحاكم وعدم خضوع الناس لقوانين كتابنا المقدس وقوانين الكنيسة والآباء وعدم خضوعهم لوصايا السيد المسيح.

ثالثاً : التوصيات العامة :
1-	تعيين كاهن لكل كنيسة يكون مسئول عن خدمة الإيمان ويعاونه بعض من الخدام والخادمات.
2-	تعيين خادم لكل منطقة ليتابع حالات المنطقة عن طريق كاهن الكنيسة.
3-	تقوم سكرتارية اللجنة الدائمة لخدمة تثبيت الإيمان بمتابعة الحالات عن طريق اللجنة العامة للمناطق.
4-	تعيين أشبين لكل شارع وكل منطقة وكل مدرسة وكل كلية وكل مجال من مجالات العمل ليبلغ عن حالات الإنحراف.
5-	التوعية عن طريق مجالات الكنيسة والخدمة.
6-	إعداد دورات تدريبية لإعداد الخدام المتخصصين فى العمل فى مجال تثبيت الإيمان مع وضع برامج خاصة لهذا المجال.
7-	تسجيل شرائط وعمل نبذات مبسطة لشرح الإيمان المسيحى والعقيدة الأرثوذكسية ويتم توزيعها بأسعار رمزية.
8-	الإهتمام بالرعاية الشاملة والإفتقاد المستمر والمتابعة الروحية مع الإهتمام بالنفوس الجريحة المعرضة لترك الإيمان والإنحراف. مع ايجاد اجتماعات متخصصة لكل الفئات الرعوية الموجودة داخل الكنيسة.
9-	حل الخلافات الزوجية عن طريق لجنة الأسرة التابعة للمجلس الملى أو عن طريق مكتب الإرشاد الأسرى المقترح تشكيله فى كل كنيسة.
10-	الإهتمام بالدراسات التدريبية العامة والمؤثرات الإقليمية الخاصة بموضوع تثبيت الإيمان.
11-	تكوين لجنة مالية من بعض أعضاء اللجنة الدائمة ويشارك فيها القادرين والكنائس أيضاً وذلك لحل المشاكل المالية الخاصة بخدمة تثبيت الإيمان.
12-	ضرورة عمل حصر شامل ودقيق لحالات الإرتداد حتى لا تقع فى التهويل أو التهوين وذلك عن طريق عمل سجل حصر لأماكن المتابعة.
رابعاً : المتابعة والتقييم:
	# متابعة العمل وتقييمه ضرورى جداً، وهو الذى يقوم به المسئول عن الخدمة لضمان سير الخدمة والأعمال حسب المنشود. 
	# متابعة الأسر والأشخاص اللذين يحتاجون للرعاية كما أوضحنا سابقاً.
	# من يسقط أيضاً يجب أن نتابعه ونعمل على رجوعه وخلاص نفسه.
	# متابعة الأسر التى سبق لأحد أفرادها أن إرتد وهذة نقطة مهمة جداً.


وأخيراً نوجز حل القضية فى ناحيتين متكاملتين :
1-	الناحية الوقائية : مستمرة مع جميع الأفراد عن طريق تثبيت الإيمان وتقويته.
2-	الناحية العلاجية : حينما يتعرض شخص للسقوط أو يسقط فعلاً فنساعده على القيام والرجوع إلى حظيرة الإيمان.

ندعو إلى الرب يسوع الذى فدانا بدمه الثمين أن 
يعطينا نعمة الإيمان العامل الثابت القوى
 الأرثوذكسى المستقيم
 إلى النفس
 الأخير.*​


----------



## فادية (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع للخدام عن الإرتداد وكيفية علاجه؟ خلوا بالكم*

شكرا عزيزي man4truth على الموضوع الجميل والشامل 
والي بيحمل معاني كتيرة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mase7ya (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع للخدام عن الإرتداد وكيفية علاجه؟ خلوا بالكم*

موضوع كتير حلو انو الواحد يقراة ومفيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع للخدام عن الإرتداد وكيفية علاجه؟ خلوا بالكم*

شكرا" يا مان على الموضوع المهم جدا" جدا" لكل ا لمسيحين وخاصة" فى هذا الوقت والذى نعايش فيه كثير من المشكلات الخاصه بالعائدين للمسيحيه بعد الارتداد  وصعوبة الاعتراف بعودتهم من قبل الدو له وعلى الاوراق الرسميه ........... وما يعانيه اطفالهم من عدم اعتراف بمسيحيتهم ............وغيرها من المشكلات .. ميرسى ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## googa2007 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع للخدام عن الإرتداد وكيفية علاجه؟ خلوا بالكم*

*اشكرك جدا على هذة الدراسة الموضوعية
الجادة التى تعبر عن الواقع من اسباب الارتداد عن الايمان 
واساليب الوقاية منها 
 الرب يبارك مجهودك وان امكنك نشرها فى كل المنتديات
لتعم الفائدة​*


----------



## man4truth (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع للخدام عن الإرتداد وكيفية علاجه؟ خلوا بالكم*

*شكرا ليكم جميعاً على الردود الجميله ويا ريت اللى يقدر ينشر الموضوع ينشره فى كل المنتديات اللى يعرفها لكى تعم الفائدة للجميع.​*


----------

